# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΠΑΓΆΛΟ ΖΑΚΟ

## GeorgeM7467

ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΉ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΚΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ ..ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΉΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΑΠΑΓΆΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΊΝΑΙ ΚΈΦΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΡΑΞΙΜΟ ..ΤΙΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΆΡΙΣΕ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΘΟΎΝΙΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΚΑΘΑΡΣΙΕς ΤΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΑΝΤΙΒΙΩΤΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΓΙΑ 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΝΈΧΙΖΕΙ ..ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΆ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΉΣΩ ..ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛ. ΠΟΛΎ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ..

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Από τη στιγμή που το είδε πτηνίατρος ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του. Εάν υπάρχουν εδώ άτομα που έχουν παπαγάλους και αντιμετώπισαν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, θα σου περιγράψουν την εμπειρία τους

----------


## GeorgeM7467

> Από τη στιγμή που το είδε πτηνίατρος ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του. Εάν υπάρχουν εδώ άτομα που έχουν παπαγάλους και αντιμετώπισαν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, θα σου περιγράψουν την εμπειρία τους


Φίλε μου ..ο γιατρός μου λέει ότι πάει καλά όμως συνεχίζει η γιατρός είναι καινούργια και φοβάμαι ότι δεν είναι αρκετά εξειδικευμένη..Ένας φίλο μου ..μου είπε να τον στείλω σε μια εξειδικευμένη στην Αθήνα ...απλά πριν το κάνω επειδή είναι έξοδα θα ήθελα μια γνώμη και ίσως γνωρίζετε εσείς..

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Φίλε μου ..ο γιατρός μου λέει ότι πάει καλά όμως συνεχίζει η γιατρός είναι καινούργια και φοβάμαι ότι δεν είναι αρκετά εξειδικευμένη..Ένας φίλο μου ..μου είπε να τον στείλω σε μια εξειδικευμένη στην Αθήνα ...απλά πριν το κάνω επειδή είναι έξοδα θα ήθελα μια γνώμη και ίσως γνωρίζετε εσείς..
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις τηλεφωνικά με την γιατρό που θέλεις στην Αθήνα και να της περιγράψεις το πρόβλημα και στη συνέχεια αποφασίζετε αν θα το στείλεις να το δει και από κοντά... Δεν έχω εμπειρία από παπαγάλους για να σου πω μια γνώμη, η οποία όμως δε θα είχε την ίδια βαρύτητα με αυτή της πτηνιάτρου

----------


## GeorgeM7467

> Μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις τηλεφωνικά με την γιατρό που θέλεις στην Αθήνα και να της περιγράψεις το πρόβλημα και στη συνέχεια αποφασίζετε αν θα το στείλεις να το δει και από κοντά... Δεν έχω εμπειρία από παπαγάλους για να σου πω μια γνώμη, η οποία όμως δε θα είχε την ίδια βαρύτητα με αυτή της πτηνιάτρου


Ευχαριστώ φίλε.μου ..γι'αυτό κυρίως έγραψα εδώ ένα άρθρο ελπιζωντας ότι κάποιος θα είχε μια παραπάνω ..αλλά και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Έχω καιρό να γράψω αλλά αν θες βοήθεια πρέπει να δώσεις πάρα πάνω στοιχεία. Ας πούμε πόσο μηνών/χρόνων είναι, πως βρέθηκε στα χέρια σου, την γενική του συμπεριφορά και οτιδήποτε νομίζεις ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. 
Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό να κράζει όπως ένας σκύλος γαυγιζει. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. Αν το πήρες πρόσφατα ίσως δεν σε έχει συνηθίσει και γι αυτό είναι νωχελικο. Αν θες ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία του πουλιού. Και απλά για να ξέρεις υπάρχουν πολλοί κτηνίατροι που δεν ξέρουν πολλά από πτηνα. Να είσαι σίγουρος πως έχει ειδικότητα πάνω στα πτηνά  πριν πας του πουλάκι σε κάποιον.
Ελπίζω να μην ειναι τίποτα. Τα ζακο είναι πανέξυπνα πουλιά με πολλές ανάγκες που αν τις καλύψεις θα περάσετε και οι δύο πολλά ευχάριστα χρόνια μαζί.

----------


## erithacus

Φιλε καλησπέρα, διαβαζοντας αυτο π εγραψες μπερδεύτηκα. Τι είδες κ το πηγες στο πτηνιατρο; Τιεννοεις βρήκε ακαθαρσίες στα ρουθούνια; Τι ακαθαρσίες βρήκε; κ τ έγραψε αντιβίωση;!!!
Τι βλέπεις τώρα; Οι κοτσουλιες τ πως είναι; Φωτογραφία αυτών; Τρώει;Πετάει; Καποιο βίντεο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

